# Spalted Tiger Oak Pen



## GOoutdoors (Apr 1, 2017)

It's been a while since I've posted a pen project. Here is one I'm very proud of. Not only because of how it turned out, but it's also my first pen turning project I captured on YouTube. Feel free to check out the video and see how I made the pen.

This is the ultra cigar pen kit, dressed in Spalted Tiger Oak. I finished it with a friction polish.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Apr 1, 2017)

Thats beautiful.  Nice piece of lumber


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice pen.  And thanks for sharing the video


----------



## muzzy17is (Apr 8, 2017)

Very nice!  Good job on the video too!


----------



## Freak Nasty (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice wood and the hardware goes perfect for the grain. Great job.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jul 6, 2017)

Great job on that one


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 7, 2017)

Very nice work


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 9, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## flintlocker (Jul 11, 2017)

That's a looker, nice work.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 13, 2017)

Very nice!


----------

